
From student to startup – how a PhD can boost budding businesses - stephen_mcd
http://theconversation.com/from-student-to-start-up-how-a-phd-can-boost-budding-businesses-48983
======
angersock
Yuck. Given my experiences, I will think very carefully before joining another
startup with PhDs anywhere near the founder/C-suite. There are cases where
they are quite handy (niche technology plays, for example), but otherwise they
have no substantial benefit other than being cheap.

